# WEIRD BEHAVIOR



## Carol S (Apr 4, 2013)

Yesterday when Chloe (Russian) was laying her eggs (she unfortunately picked the entrance/exit to one of the hides). Of course Mean Girl had to go over later and see what Chloe was doing. I was afraid this would disrupt Chloe laying her eggs. Mean Girl of course had to walk over the top of Chloe to go into the hide and then a few minutes later came back out and sit behind Chloe sniffing her. I was afraid this was going to scare Chole and she would leave the nest before she was done; however, Chole did not leave the nest area until she was done covering up the eggs. 

When Chloe was done and still sitting by the nest site Mean Girl started sniffing Chloe's behind and then a few minutes later Mean Girl mounted Chloe and started acting like she (Mean Girl) was a male mating with her. What is up with Mean Girl? Is this common behavior?


----------



## tortoise007 (Apr 4, 2013)

are you sure she is a female???


----------



## Carol S (Apr 4, 2013)

tortoise007 said:


> are you sure she is a female???



Yes, I am 100% sure she is female. She is my largest female out of my 6 females.


----------



## wellington (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't know what up, but I have heard this before. Not after a female has laid, but just because there was a female there. So, I would say its pretty normal.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes. Typical. Russians are scrappy, dominant, fighty, little cusses. In the future, I would remove the other tortoises when one is laying.

Now more importantly, where are you, and why can I buy some babies?


----------



## Carol S (Apr 5, 2013)

Tom said:


> Yes. Typical. Russians are scrappy, dominant, fighty, little cusses. In the future, I would remove the other tortoises when one is laying.
> 
> Now more importantly, where are you, and why can I buy some babies?



I live in Alta Loma, CA. In the future I probably will sell some of my babies to people on the forum. I would not want to sell any of my babies to the reptile store as I don't know how they would be taken care of by the people who buy them, whereas the people on the forum love their tortoises and take excellent care of them. 




Carol S said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Typical. Russians are scrappy, dominant, fighty, little cusses. In the future, I would remove the other tortoises when one is laying.
> ...


----------

